# Cody Howard Accident -Go Fund Me



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Seems like a really nice guy, father and husband. I put in a little. Every little bit helps I figure.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

Man hope he recovers well thanks for the link!


----------



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

Donated and posted on Facebook


----------

